# "The Bride" Tutorial Part 2



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Very cool LB!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lauriebeast, Again thank you for your great tutorial, I used it to make 2 prop heads, usually I use masks, they are not up to you standards, but they went pretty well. I made a old man Again, thank you!! grave digger , and a witch. The grave digger looks better, maybe because he is normal color as opposed to greenish. The witch's face is good, I am just not sure of the color. I will try to get them posted so you can see what you inspired!


----------

